# Anyone interested porting FreeBSD to super cheap OPI-PC?



## jacer (Mar 24, 2016)

Greetings, I bought a super cheap develop board called OrangePi PC. I can run Ubuntu Debian ArchLinux Fedora and OpenWRT on it. But I would like to see FreeBSD running on it. This is a Allwinner H3 based quad-core board runs pretty fast. Anyone interested porting FreeBSD to this board will be appreciated. I can contact the manufactring company to send developers here some sample boards for developing purpose if someone interested.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2016)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 24, 2016)

The freebsd-arm mailing list is the place to ask.


----------



## tingo (Mar 25, 2016)

Also, there are too many boards and too few FreeBSD developers as it is. If you want support for a new board, consider learning and becoming a FreeBSD developer yourself.


----------

